# Pictures of Weazle



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

This is kind of bittersweet for me (for those of you who don't already know why, you can read my post under chi chat caled Terrible news). Last weekend I took weazle up to visit my mom and Stepdad so that we could celebrate my birthday (coming up on tuesday). I thought that everyone would like to see what my brother got Weazle and I for my birthday. My brother got us matching outfits


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Awww Brian they are great pics. You will have lots and lots of happy memories of him and some fantastic pics too. I really send my deepest sympathy to you. :angel13:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Wonderful pics! It's obvious how much you loved Weazle, and how much Weazle loved you.
You guys look great in your matching outfits!
You should frame some of those pics.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Aww what great memories  I hope you are doing ok :wave: I know it's ver very difficult for you right now


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

It looks like you guys had a wonderful time! I am glad you got those pics to hold onto. I am still crying after reading what happened but those pics put a smile on my face and i am sure they will do the same for you.


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

Those are wonderful pictures and great memories to have.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Those are great pictures, and it looks like you had a wonderful birthday with Weazle to share it with. My eyes are still teary  Those are great memories; I agree that you should frame the pictures.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Brian those are great pictures. I am so sorry for your loss, Weazle was a beautiful boy.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Those photos are wonderful, Brian. I love the matching outfits of yours and Weazles. I just read about your loss. I am so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

aww i read your thread in chi chat im so sorry, lovely pictures you can look back on.


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Everyone,
I really appreciate all the kind words that everyone has had for me. It means more to me than y'all know. I'm trying not to blame myself for what happened to Weazle. For the most part I succeed, but it is still tough sometimes. I imagine that I'll still feel sad for atleast a while. I really didn't realize how much he meant to me and how much he had touched my life until he was gone. I have been reading all the replies that everyone has posted,as well as any private messages that have been sent to me. It's been hard to reply because it is still hard to talk about right now. However everyone's support has meant alot to me and is definitely appreciated. Several people have mentioned to me that weazle will point me in the direction of another little Chi buddy. I do hope to be able to get another in the future. I don't know when that will be as I'm not sure that I can afford to pay for another Chi right now. I guess I'll see what the future holds. I guess in the message that I left, I left the impression that I might be leaving the Chi-People boards for good. I'm not going to be doing that. I may not post as much as I used to, but there are too many of my Chi-buddies that I want to be able to keep up with for me to leave 

Brian


----------



## luvmyprince (Oct 27, 2005)

What a sweet angel...hope you are doing well


----------



## Hello.Kittie (Dec 30, 2005)

You guys looked so happy together. To bad I didn't get to know him a lot.

He's done what he had to do in life, make some guy happy and you took good care of him. It's not your fault... I don't want you to feel guilty


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Brian I am very happy that you will stay with us.


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Those are beautiful pictures. I love the last one especially. I am so sorry.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Those are wonderful pictures, Weazle looked like he was very happy. I'm glad you're staying too.


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

Adorable!!!! What a sweetheart he was....


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

wonderful pictures... glad you have those memories.


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

looks like you two had a great time.. that was a very sweet present from your brother!
i hope that ur doing ok and not beating urself up over this.. 
beenie and freia send puppy kisses your way!


----------



## ChicaDee (Dec 3, 2005)

What great pics those are! Thank you for sharing them. Weazle was such a cutie-pie. :love5:


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi Brian,

Those are great pics...treasure the fab moments you shared and he will live on in your heart forever.

He really was a beautiful chi xxx


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Wonderful memories that you have there


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

Fantastic pictures Brian. You and weazle look great. You know you have a huge support unit here.
Love and hugs


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

Sweet pix. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Awww those are great pics


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Those photo's are great Brian...

again, I'm so terribly sorry for your loss.


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

It seems that Weezle will live forever in ALL of our hearts :love9: He won't be forgotten.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

You know I loved ur little guy *hugs* hey Brian if you ever need to chat just PM as I said I know what it's like losing a pup in an accident, I blamed myself when I first lost Nemo, I was gonna ask is it possible in a few months once ur feeling better to get a sibling to weazel?? Having Zero helped me a lot even though I had Stitch having Zero kinda filled the void because he's Nemo's brother


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

I am really sorry about your little guy. One day you will be able to look at pictures of Weazel and feel happy that you got to spend, if not alot, but a little time with someone so special.


----------

